# Any advice on Kribs?



## AquaticKid (Nov 4, 2009)

Our female is killing the males. We have one female, one male. Both in two different tanks now or the male would be dead. There's hiding caves. 20g. We were trying to house a female and a male together. Without going to the pet store and hoping for the best to find one that she won't kill are there any ideas? We kinda don't want two tanks going. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Kribs may be more tolerant of each other in a larger tank, say a 40 breeder or a 75. However if they absolutely want to kill each other they will find a way even in a huge tank with lots of hiding places. A pair that are exceptionally compatible may be OK in a ten but you have to really watch. It does seem like a krib that has killed a prospective mate in the past tends to repeat that instead of learning to get along with a new mate. Generally I try to avoid breeding fish like that just in case it has a genetic factor that might be passed on.


----------

